# Top 10 Recommended Percussion Libraries



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 16, 2019)

All links are in the YouTube video description.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Dec 16, 2019)

Beautiful! Thanks Cory!


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Dec 17, 2019)

Good video, was missing Red Room Audios Saga imo


----------



## Cory Pelizzari (Dec 17, 2019)

shapeshifter00 said:


> Good video, was missing Red Room Audios Saga imo


Because it was one library per application, Saga was in the same category as Thunder X3M and Thunder was chosen because it has an edge in variety and flexibility. There are a lot of libraries that could have ended up on this list but the point with the video was to be strict (and biased) so it wouldn't swamp viewers with choices, but I could have easily chucked another 10 libraries in there.


----------

